# Promixx Vortex Mixer?



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Any good or just a fad?

http://www.promixx.com/#section-features


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

what was ever wrong with shaking your own protein shake? think of it as a extra workout...

this is one definitely for the lazy...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

16quid?!? Not a chance, you could buy a proper blender for that.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Has anyone used one, just curious if it works or not


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bought a very good blender & loads of attachments for £15.99 at Lidl.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

not used it and yeah looks like a fad to me. Never had a problem shaking smooth shakes.

I use a smartshaker at the mo and love it...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PROMiXX said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Joe from the PROMiXX team here.
> 
> ...


Got any free for a impartial review on UK-M, i'll do you a review


----------



## PROMiXX (Nov 22, 2012)

BBK said:


> Got any free for a impartial review on UK-M, i'll do you a review


Pop me an email and we can discuss...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Got one of these free months back , different brand though.

Honest opinion...piece of $hit really. It is useless with mass gainers, even oats and whey doesn't mix right. mixes plain whey and pre workout alrite but imo not worth the cost of it.


----------



## PROMiXX (Nov 22, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Got one of these free months back , different brand though.
> 
> Honest opinion...piece of $hit really. It is useless with mass gainers, even oats and whey doesn't mix right. mixes plain whey and pre workout alrite but imo not worth the cost of it.


Galaxy - can I ask what brand you were using? Is it one of the generic small silver ones?

Our technology is more efficient- better shaped blade, more powerful motor (detachable for cleaning and maintenance).

I hope to change your mind


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

PROMiXX said:


> Pop me an email and we can discuss...


Have emailed your company as couldn't see your personal email address.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

PROMiXX said:


> Galaxy - can I ask what brand you were using? Is it one of the generic small silver ones?
> 
> Our technology is more efficient- better shaped blade, more powerful motor (detachable for cleaning and maintenance).
> 
> *I hope to change your mind *


intriged.....  ,

This is the one http://twister-mixer.com/?lang=engl

(didn't get it off that site though)


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd get one if they wern't so pricey.


----------



## PROMiXX (Nov 22, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> intriged.....  ,
> 
> This is the one http://twister-mixer.com/?lang=engl
> 
> (didn't get it off that site though)


Yes - that's the one. We're not a big fan... see the bug-shaped blade? Doesn't create an effective vortex - making it harder to mix. Plus the PROMiXX doesn't leak...

A traditional blender will obviously mix more effectively - but it will denature the proteins (plus you can't carry one around with you at the gym!!).


----------



## Healthislife101 (Nov 25, 2012)

Alright guys,

Just brought one of these mixers recently from amazon! Safe to say this product genuinely did work.. Looks awesome always have people asking about it, don't leave it in the gym IT will get stolen 

In terms of pricing, definitely worth the few extra quid I would say!


----------



## PROMiXX (Nov 22, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> intriged.....  ,
> 
> This is the one http://twister-mixer.com/?lang=engl
> 
> (didn't get it off that site though)


That's the one - the bug shaped blade is quite ineffective. Plus it doesn't have a drinking cap so it's kind of redundant for using while you train.


----------



## BlueEdge (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Promixx, will this mix fairly thick drinks then, like a good gainer with some ice cream chucked in or is it reliant on just light powder and water/skim milk being used?

Will it get bogged down with a thicker consistency than just skim and powder?


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

PROMIXX, by making these accounts you have ruined any chance of a member of UK-M buying one of your shakers...

Naughty rep, very naughty!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Fvck sake, trolling mofo :cursing:


----------



## PROMiXX (Nov 22, 2012)

BlueEdge said:


> Hey Promixx, will this mix fairly thick drinks then, like a good gainer with some ice cream chucked in or is it reliant on just light powder and water/skim milk being used?
> 
> Will it get bogged down with a thicker consistency than just skim and powder?


It is designed for powder and liquid. Solids or ice-cream are a no-go I'm afraid.


----------



## PROMiXX (Nov 22, 2012)

BigMitchh said:


> PROMIXX, by making these accounts you have ruined any chance of a member of UK-M buying one of your shakers...
> 
> Naughty rep, very naughty!


BigMitchh - it does look bad doesn't it...! We are active on a number of forums and would never create bogus accounts (fortunately I am not that stupid!).

When you google 'PROMiXX', this forum is currently the top post on google.. it's no surprise that potential customers are using this as an outlet to enquire about our product...


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

PROMiXX said:


> A traditional blender will obviously mix more effectively - but it will denature the proteins (plus you can't carry one around with you at the gym!!).


Denature the proteins? Those must be some sharp blades :huh:


----------



## PROMiXX (Nov 22, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Denature the proteins? Those must be some sharp blades :huh:


Mechanical stress (such as using a blender) can denature proteins in the same way heat, or pH treatment can.

PROMiXX was also developed as a way of mixing non-instantised native whey proteins (ie. vitalitywhey.co.uk) without damaging cystine's delicate sulphur bond - key to promoting the therapeutic benefits of whey.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

PROMiXX said:


> Mechanical stress (such as using a blender) can denature proteins in the same way heat, or pH treatment can.


Peer-reviewed source?


----------



## PROMiXX (Nov 22, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Peer-reviewed source?


http://encycl.opentopia.com/term/Cystine

- section on 'Stability'

http://www.medaus.com/index2482.html?view=article&catid=4%3Aglutathione-discovery-center&id=45%3Aglutathione-the-undiscovered-natural-drug&tmpl=component&print=1&page=&option=com_content&Itemid=25

- second to last paragraph

You can also find lots of useful resources on our corporate site: http://wheyforward.com

I should probably mention that this is irrelevant to the majority of whey proteins - the cheese-making process is more than enough to cleave the disulphide bond...

But PROMiXX is still a cool alternative to a hand-shaker - it's not all about the science


----------

